# Easton Fatboys VS. Easton ACE's



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

I asked this same question last year. I got pretty much the same answer, ACE! Everyone I talked to felt these arrows are it. But they are really expensive! One guy mentioned he took a CXL and a ACE at the same wt. and shot it through a graph at 35 yds and the ACE was 15fps faster! I did talk to a few buddies that I bumped into at our local shoots (they have all won at national levels), they have shot all the big shafts and they felt that the ACE were the best arrow they ever shot. I'd like to try them myself but can't seem to part with that type of cash for arrows!  Good luck!


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

ACE's are awesome arrows, but comparing them and FatBoys sure isn't apples to apples. 

Given the choice, if money weren't an option, I'd want the ACE's. They'll cut through the wind on those longer open shots, but they sure won't buy you any extra points by cutting lines like the FatBoys might.

I found a nice compromise between the two...ACC's!


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks guys, I shoot 3d as well as Outdoor Fita. And I have both arrows. Just wanted to hear what others thought. Thanks, Mike


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with KC Archery, this is apples to oranges and at different targets on different courses i would want to be set up to shoot both of them.


----------



## 3DArcherMark (Mar 27, 2008)

*sorry guys...*

But I would not shoot either arrow. I firmly believe that Gold Tips are the arrow to shoot. The X-cutters will definitely outlast the fatboy in spine longevity. But as always, remember, this is just my opinion.


----------



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm kinda in the same boat. I have the ACE's in my case right now but didn't know if they would be what I wanted for 3d. I plan on shooting more field and fita than 3d so I didn't want to buy 2 sets of arrows and have to have 2 sight tapes if I didn't have too. I guess I'll set the ACE's up and shoot them for the summer and see what happens.


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

Like I mentioned, I know some awesome shooters in 3D that shoot ACE. They have won national titles with them too. Don't be afraid to shoot them for 3D. At the nationals last year, I seen more ACE and Nanos then in previous years. Very forgiving arrow. 

3DArcherMark,
Those are good arrows. My good buddy shoots them and shoots them very well, BUT redneckarcher29 asked about Fatboys and ACE. :wink:


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

I just shot a 3D shoot with a few people shooting the ACE's..... I used the arrow that was mentioned before, but you didn't ask about.... I cut a lot more lines than the ACE's did....... therefore.... my score was highter.... I won't give up my x-cutters.... I mean other arrow :wink:


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Put it in the middle ands dont worry about cutting lines. The GT 22's are great, but I have turned to ACC's for everything this year. Including indoor. My scores are up all around.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Agree, the compromise is the ACC's!


----------



## flip/cla (Dec 12, 2007)

*Cla/flip*

I've been tearing myself and shooting all types of arrows, and numerous vein types. I cannot find an arrow more accurate than the nannos. these things absolutely drive tacks at all yardages! Ipromise if you make the shot, and have the number, you wont have to worry about cutting lines.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

bumping this thread up to the top as i want to see some other shooters opionions on this subject...

i shoot GT 22's right now but i am thinking of going to either ACE 430's or fatboy 500's to get a properly spined arrow that will be more forgiving...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I have used Fat boys and Lightspeed 3D's(for comparison purposes, the Lightspeed are similar in size, and tolerlences to the ace's). Fat boys are not as stable in flight as the lightspeeds. The lightspeeds shoot tighter groups at longer distances, and are not as prone to arrow damage. I have not noticed any negatives by using Lightspeed's over the Fatboys. I have 1 VA state 3D championship shooting Fat boys, 2 VA state championships shooting Lightspeed 3D's in (Field & 3D). If you also shoot field archery the ace's are a no brainer. Fatboys are a 3D specialty arrow in my opinion. For paper targets they will work, but not as good as the smaller diameter shafts.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt anyone else?


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

well I just purchased fatboys and started shooting them instead of my cx maxima hunters....haven't taken them to a 3d yet though...but i sure love the way they fly indoors.....i haven't tried the ace's either...


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

3-28 acc's all the way. i have shot them all but the ace's and my scores went up from the all the other fatter arrows i shot.


----------



## proelite pimp1 (Aug 24, 2009)

i was shooting fatboy's at the asa's but now i swapped to the ace's and wow!!! even a skinner arrow just hold on that lower 12 and let it eat, because when you pinwheel it you dont need line cutting.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

If you are shooting outdoor FITA stuff, the ACE's are the way to go.

For 3D only I would go with the Fatboys.

As for GT holding their spine longer, well.......that only makes sense. When an arrow has no spine sizes to speak of, in other words they are all super stiff, then yes, they should hold their spine longer. One could go with a 300 Fatboy and see the same result.


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

well i have shot both fatboys and ace's and if you get the fatboys set up properly they shoot very well. before they went to the g nock bushing i robinhooded more of those shafts than anything else i ever shot. that being said i now shoot ace's for 3d. the reason is for my arrow length which is 29 1/2" the spine of the aces to the weight of them makes for the proper weight and spined arrow. it doesnt hurt that they shoot great too lol. i get as many 11 rings with those as i did with my fatboys.


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

I would agree with most up here. If you want a multi-purpose outdoor arrow shot ACE's/ACC's. Both great shafts. If you were more indoor and 3-d I'd say shoot the fatboys. 

I like to keep a bow set up with skinny arrows and one set up for fatter arrows, this year 2212s, and shoot what the conditions dictate I should. I haven't always been able to do that and I usually did better when I only had one bow up and shooting to shoot the smaller diameter arrows outside. Mainly the wind factor here in Texas I think.


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

*arrows*

Hi Kale. The way you shoot you could use either arrow and do just fine. If you look at a couple of the guys in the shoots you go to you will see both. Dean shoots the fatboys, Cody shoots ace's. Not that I'm in their class, but I shoot the 400- Beman 9.3's [which are rejected fatboys]. I have ground down an 80 grain fatboy tip to 65 grains, and at 57 lbs, 29" I'm getting 295 fps and the arrows are flying fine. I have found a difference down range between the fatter shafts and the skinnier shafts as the fatter shafts seem to have a parachute on them at longer distances. The skinnier shafts have less wind resistance and will stay flatter at longer ranges. Indoors it really doesn't matter as you always know the distance and can reference something to get an accurate distance. Here in Southern Alberta I will not use the fat shafts outdoors as the wind throws them sideways and they are terrible in the wind. Of course, I won't fork out the money for the ace's and have managed to collect acc's and I will use them as a terrific compromise.
I hope this helps. Oh yeah, I have found that you need a slightly larger vane, like 2.75" to aid them in flying well. The smaller, tiny 3d vanes don't seem to do it. Of course, if your form is excellent, then this may make a difference.
See ya at the nationals.
Terry


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I have used both fatboys and ACC's. I have never tried the ACE's, only because of the money issue, though I would love to try them sometime.

this year I decided to go with the ACC's for 3D to see if my score increased over my usual average. My score actually jumped quite a bit, by almost 10 points on average. There are other issues that play into this, but I am still convinced that the arrows helped that jump quite a bit. I did take into consideration of the line cutting abilities of the fatboys, and so I kept track of the arrow's impact point on every shot for several tournaments, and shoots. I have found for myself that there would have only been on average, only 3 targets out of 30 that having a fatter shaft would have garnered me a higher point. (I do concede that there can be many other factors in this, but its my only non scientific research).

I really like the smaller more accurate shafts for my bow. they fly better, and its easier to find some that are exactly spined correctly for my bow, rather than having to settle for one of 3 or 4 sizes of fatboys.... Im not sure If ill switch back to the fat shafts again, if I do, itll be because I dont want to loose any of those expensive arrows...:wink:

I hope this helps, I could certainly go on and on about all the different choices I had to make with vanes, etc, and the effect It had on the accuracy of the flight, but it was an interesting process for me to go through, and I learned quite a bit about arrows...

B~:darkbeer:


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I am torn between fat and ACC this year after taking last year off due to work. I have been readin for two hours now on the two different groups and I must say for the $200.00 for a complete set of ACC arrows I am going to try them out.


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

I LOVE my FatBoys,can't see myself using anything else.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm really happy with my Victory nanoforce, but i also have done decent with gt xxx's


----------

